# 2001 Chevy starting problems



## 4crumleys (Mar 1, 2010)

I have a 2001 Chevy Silverado, 5.3 liter V-8, 150,000 miles. I have trouble starting it when it is cold or cool. Once it does start it runs fine. I have replaced the fuel filter, plugs, plug wires, pcv valve, cleaned the throttle body. It seems like it is not getting any gas. I checked the fuel pressure when I attempt to start it cold and it is around 20 lbs. Once it cranks it runs about 50 lbs. Any suggestions???


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

4crumleys said:


> I have a 2001 Chevy Silverado, 5.3 liter V-8, 150,000 miles. I have trouble starting it when it is cold or cool. Once it does start it runs fine. I have replaced the fuel filter, plugs, plug wires, pcv valve, cleaned the throttle body. It seems like it is not getting any gas. I checked the fuel pressure when I attempt to start it cold and it is around 20 lbs. Once it cranks it runs about 50 lbs. Any suggestions???



..............At first glance it sounds like a weak battery too me ! Cold temps reduce battery performance , a strong battery even in cold weather should beable too provide the fuel pump with ~ 12 volts and something close too 50 psi that it is achieving After the engine starts ! The increase in fuel psi could be because of the alternator coming on line and boosting system voltage too where it should have been with a strong battery . You could also have a clogged fuel sock inside the tank preventing the fuel pump from acquiring enough fuel on the suction side of the pump but this would also be a problem , After the engine starts as well. 
..............I'd remove the positive battery terminal and check the voltage without the engine running , it should be a round 12.xx volts . Might also take the battery too an auto parts store and have them run a load test and see if you have a weak battery . The alternator could be suspect as well so don't exempt it from scrutiny either . , fordy:cowboy:


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I believe your fuel rail is losing pressure over a period of time. Consequently, when you turn the key to START, the engine does not fire up right away because it is starved for fuel. It will fire once the fuel pressure is restored.

This is what I do in my 1999 K1500 that has a similar problem. I turn the key to ON. This causes the fuel pump to come on; I listen for the fuel pump whine to stop. Then, I turn the key a bit more...but not to start...and the fuel pump kicks on a second time and then stops. Once the fuel pump stops whining the second time, I turn the key all the way to START and the engine starts up like a champ. If I don't go thru these steps and just turn the key to START right away, the engine turns over and over for several seconds without starting while the fuel pump brings the fuel rail up to pressure.


----------



## 4crumleys (Mar 1, 2010)

Cabin Fever said:


> I believe your fuel rail is losing pressure over a period of time. Consequently, when you turn the key to START, the engine does not fire up right away because it is starved for fuel. It will fire once the fuel pressure is restored.
> 
> This is what I do in my 1999 K1500 that has a similar problem. I turn the key to ON. This causes the fuel pump to come on; I listen for the fuel pump whine to stop. Then, I turn the key a bit more...but not to start...and the fuel pump kicks on a second time and then stops. Once the fuel pump stops whining the second time, I turn the key all the way to START and the engine starts up like a champ. If I don't go thru these steps and just turn the key to START right away, the engine turns over and over for several seconds without starting while the fuel pump brings the fuel rail up to pressure.


That sounds like mine, could it be a fuel pressure regulator? The mechanic says he does not think so and wants to replace the fuel pump. But at $500 I am not ready to jump yet


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

20 PSI isn't going to start it. From memory you need 40 or more. My truck did the same, 1998 Chev K2500, and it was the pump assy. I think my pump was around $200 for an Airtex replacement.
Do the key cycle test like Cabin suggested. You can pinch the return fuel line to eliminate regulator and see if pressure jumps.


----------



## cfabe (Feb 27, 2005)

My sister in law had a similar problem on her 2004 avalanche. Turned out to be the fuel pump. Cost her $600 at the dealer, probably could get it done for around half that at a local shop.


----------



## bugeye (May 28, 2008)

If it turns out to be the fuel pump, when you take it in to have it replaced do it with as little gas in the tank as possible. The fuel tank will need to be dropped since the pump is in the tank.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Low voltage...,bad alternator..or low voltage from battery to fuel pump will kill the fuel pump before to long..Mine had the same symptoms as yours ...had to replace alternator..not long after the fuel pump quit altogether..:awh:


----------

